# Clear plastic window awning?



## Ron6519 (Mar 28, 2007)

There are companies that make awnings or you can make them yourself. What did you want to do?
Home Depot has these ripple plastic panels you can use. Fabricate a support and attach them to the house.
The ,"not too obvious from the ground", issue is subjective.
You will also need to take into consideration any weight of snow you get.
Ron


----------



## End Grain (Nov 17, 2007)

If they are small windows as in not wide, and if you're looking for a simple rainshield, you could buy a sheet of clear or frosted 1/4" plexiglas and fashion a couple of small awnings out of it. Two right triangles for the sides, one large rectangle for the awning's sloping top and one narrow rectangle for the back (for rigidity and for attaching) along with some clear plastic adhesive to assemble should do the trick. A bit of clear exterior caulk around it where it contacts the frame and you're done. However, you can't make too large an awning out of the stuff.


----------



## Potomac101 (Dec 18, 2007)

The window is about 30" wide - 

I just feel as though I've seen something like what I need, but I can't think where. I feel like anything that I made would fall apart in a good wind.


----------



## Ron6519 (Mar 28, 2007)

Contact a local awning company and tell them what you want, maybe they can make it.
Ron


----------

